# Best hog taken during deer season



## Son (Jan 28, 2017)

Actually, was hoping for a nice buck, when this hog stepped out at 125 yards or so. 180 gr 06 at the base of the ear dropped him so fast he bounced. Hogs are becoming a problem in SW Ga. Being nocturnal allows them to multiply in areas where dogs can't be used, and they don't trap easy.


----------



## Son (Jan 28, 2017)

Few hogs gotten during last deer season, Miller and Early counties, Ga


----------



## Son (Jan 28, 2017)

We took about 36 hogs out of our woods this past deer season, about half of em were caught in one of our two traps. Can't even tell we've put a dent in the population. We can't use dogs, they're not allowed.


----------



## roperdoc (Jan 31, 2017)

At least you'll eat well with all that pork! Keep after them.


----------



## GAGE (Jan 31, 2017)

Good job Son, and great to see you posting again!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 1, 2017)

Nice hogs. I like your choice in loads. Kill any deer?


----------



## Son (Feb 1, 2017)

We managed to get 36 hogs out of our woods since last Sept. Still after em, three of us are, believe the hogs know it too. lol
Yes, got my two bucks, not the ones i was hoping and holding out for, but nice enough. One 3 year old six and a 3 year old eight point at the last of the season. One old doe, so i have some venison which we like. Plenty wild pork to go along with it, makes it very nice. Now if i can catch some fresh fish, everything will be just fine. Currently getting the old 2N Ford ready for Spring plot planting. New plugs, water pump and hoses.


----------



## Son (Feb 1, 2017)

Traps work, but not as well as we would like. Hogs get trap wise fast. They will eat corn right up to the gate, and not go in. Instead they leave the corn in the trap for the coons and rats. We've caught plenty pigs too.  25 years with no hogs, then in the last few years, hogs have been coming and going. Now they are staying. They seem to travel a bunch, so it's hard to keep up with which block of woods they are laying up in from one day to the next.


----------



## Big7 (Feb 1, 2017)

KOOL! I wish I still had the opportunity.

Used to hunt Jefferson county a LOT.
Many a hog fell to the "boom".

Last two years, been north of I-20. Plenty of deer just zero hog. (where my dirt is anyway)

Congratulations on a MONSTER.. Kill all you can.
Not going on my usual "invasive species" rant. 

Maybe it's just me. I would blow a shot to get rid of a hog unless
I had a TRUE trophy deer on the hook.  

Glad you are popin' them.


----------



## Son (Feb 2, 2017)

Appreciate the comments, it's nice to know some enjoy my photo's and ramblings.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Feb 3, 2017)

Son said:


> Appreciate the comments, it's nice to know some enjoy my photo's and ramblings.



Thanks for the photos and the ramblings!

Cool picture of the hog walking in the water.


----------

